# Beanflip TT



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The Tourney Target slingshot. A super modified version of my favorite board cut. This is my first attempt at adding a couple features to my favorite frame. It's not pretty, but that's not important to me in this case. I tend to relax my wrist to much when shooting. So, I added an extra thickness to the webbing area. It cants the sling forward to account for that tendency and spreads out the pressure with a greater contact area. The other modification is the oval shaped pinky hole or, as I like to call it, the "pinky lock." It feels and shoots pretty good. I'll have to get some thicker material for future research and development. Here are some pics along side the regular BF.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea with the screws . Simple effective.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> Good idea with the screws . Simple effective.


 I was expecting a comment on the screws. Thanks for the positive one. I'm a big fan of simple and effective.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. We may have to talk about a trade after MWST. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Diggin' it!
Reminds me of the one Bill Hays shot at the ECST.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Screws are a great idea. If you need to fine tune from time to time its much easier and you don't risk the main structure. Very well done.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> Diggin' it!
> Reminds me of the one Bill Hays shot at the ECST.


 It's going to be great to see Bills shooter and talk to him about his designs.  I'm really curious how the Scorpion feels and shoots.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent design. I've been playing with a prototype (thus far only in plastilina modeling clay) that's very similar---thumb-to-index-finger - filling rounded profile and TTF also!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Looks very functional!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks very comfortable!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Did the fork gap increase as well?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

The gap is the same but the U is more shallow.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice mod! You will have to keep is updated on how it feels and works with more use.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Is there a reason the fork gap is so wide? Thus far I have not shot anything with a gap more than 2.75" and that was over the top. My current through the fork shooter is 2.5". Am I missing out on something staying narrow?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Greavous said:


> Is there a reason the fork gap is so wide? Thus far I have not shot anything with a gap more than 2.75" and that was over the top. My current through the fork shooter is 2.5". Am I missing out on something staying narrow?


Nope, it's just what I'm used to. Narrower forks do shoot higher than wider ones( when using the fork as a reference). The target is basically right on top of the fork at this width. The outside width is about the same as the Scout.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Are The Screws All That Are Holding It Together, Or Are They Being Used As Well As Some Sort Of Epoxy?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ryguy27 said:


> Are The Screws All That Are Holding It Together, Or Are They Being Used As Well As Some Sort Of Epoxy?


Only the screws are holding it together. I wanted to heat fuse them but I didn't have the patience.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you make an OTT model of this design?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good job Bean, I have been working towards getting one to fill the web gap. Seems huge when i do it.  HDPE threads nicely and if you use a 10/24 thread it is pretty strong. Did you use machine screws or wood screws? If machine screw what was the thread?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Do you make an OTT model of this design?


No, I haven't , but that's a good idea. Shorten the forks and widen the tips and you would have it. Now I have to try it. 



Can-Opener said:


> Good job Bean, I have been working towards getting one to fill the web gap. Seems huge when i do it.  HDPE threads nicely and if you use a 10/24 thread it is pretty strong. Did you use machine screws or wood screws? If machine screw what was the thread?


 They are just wood screws. That's a great suggestion. I might try that next time. Ideally i would like to find some sort of heated surface that I could heat both pieces on then clamp together. That or start with a thicker material.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

If you put them in your oven on broil it will melt the top side first then clamp quickly  I have not tried it but I bet it will work based on how it melts in the brownie pan


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice one Mike! I see some Bill Hays in it,some Rambone in it and a heck of a lot of Beanflip in it. Good luck at the shoot. You guys are gonna have a blast!!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great Bean....Bet it is dream to shoot...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> If you put them in your oven on broil it will melt the top side first then clamp quickly  I have not tried it but I bet it will work based on how it melts in the brownie pan


It might be just that easy....

Sometimes, the heat treatment of a knife or tool calls for very specific and localized heating. In those cases sometimes the best answer is to heat sink everything but the area you wish to treat. Example.... Maybe submerge the frame in water or pan of wet sand, exposing only the target surface for heating? Also, get your heat fast, and get to work( clamping and aligning, etc...) fast! I know next to nothing about this material, but heat will migrate.. given time

Just another thought... How about one of those electric teflon coated pancake griddles? Crank it up to 11 and get after it!

Good luck Beanflip! Think the shooter looks great as is! Take the tournament with it, and it won't matter HoW you build it!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Nice one Mike! I see some Bill Hays in it,some Rambone in it and a heck of a lot of Beanflip in it. Good luck at the shoot. You guys are gonna have a blast!!!!!!


So long as nobody tries blowing a hole in your Chrony!! eh, Gary!?!?!?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > If you put them in your oven on broil it will melt the top side first then clamp quickly  I have not tried it but I bet it will work based on how it melts in the brownie pan
> ...


Thanks Lee. You've made some points that I hadn't considered. When I had considered a griddle, I was stuck on the thought that the element area would be hotter than all the rest.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's about time to try this again and fuse the material.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks awesome.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Loving that frame!


----------

